# Male Pelvic Pain Diagnosis?



## joanne71178 (Jan 21, 2013)

What is the correct diagnosis code for Male Pelvic Pain?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## MnTwins29 (Jan 21, 2013)

joanne71178 said:


> What is the correct diagnosis code for Male Pelvic Pain?
> 
> Thanks in Advance!



789.0x, depending on if a specific area is documented.   The description of category 789 in ICD-9 does specify "Other symptoms involving abdomen and PELVIS" (caps mine for emphasis).   If your documentation states only pelvic pain, use 789.00


----------

